# [Fri 3rd Aug 2012] The No Frills Band round the table session (SW9 0TP)



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 3, 2012)

Bring your instrument and talent, or just come to shout and drink


----------



## han (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello! Who's that? Xxx


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 10, 2012)

well it's me, why?


----------

